# Winter or Long Term Rental



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking for a well furnished and equipped two or three bedroomed Apartment or Town House in Taveria or Almancil for a winter or long term let. Preferably with access to a pool.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

all I can say is try google search, , rental in portugal, Etc, just search and see what comes up. not allowed to give links so your question is very hard to answer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Algarve said:


> all I can say is try google search,, rental in portugal, Etc, just search and see what comes up. not allowed to give links so your question is very hard to answer


you KNOW you're allowed to give links - as long as you aren't promoting a company or website you are connected with - so please don't give false information which makes it appear that we make it difficult to share or recommend


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Magee said:


> Looking for a well furnished and equipped two or three bedroomed Apartment or Town House in Taveria or Almancil for a winter or long term let. Preferably with access to a pool.



Look at some of the holiday rental sites that are owner direct. Many of them would love a LT rental. Just don't let them overcharge you with holiday rates and expect to pick up the utilities. There is value in a LT rent as far as less wear and tear on the house.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Long term rents are very difficult to find.
We offered our villa - detached - private swimming pool - sea views, superb condition - furnished , 2 minutes drive to the coast for 750euros a month for genuine long term rent - less than a 3% return on its value before any maintenance costs.
First prospective tenant said i'll give you 500 for 2 years - thinking she was doing us a favour - less than 2% return - we've already arranged a complete re-paint and new hot water system for next year - personally i'd rather leave the villa empty than rent to people like that and just do as most people do - take the summer rental - more income less hassle - rents have to be reasonable


----------

